# Java



## LoCo (31. Jan 2006)

Huhu 

Ich wurde gerne wissen, ob es möglich ist mit Java die IE Symbolleiste zu verstecken.


----------



## The_S (31. Jan 2006)

1. Nein
2. Wähle aussagekräftigere Titel
3. Meinst du evtl. JavaScript?


----------



## Leroy42 (31. Jan 2006)

Unter Linux schon


----------



## AlArenal (31. Jan 2006)

Leroy42 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Unter Linux schon



Du kannst unter Linux die Symbolleiste des Internet Explorers verstecken?
Das ist ja noch gar nichts! Auf meinem Linux hat sich der komplette Internet Explorer versteckt und ist nicht auffindbar. Dabei hab ich doch das neue Microsoft Linux 2006...


----------



## The_S (31. Jan 2006)

Leroy42 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Unter Linux schon



Unter Linux? Den Internet Explorer? Mit Java? Wenn de mir verrätst wie bekommst ne Mark


----------



## Leroy42 (31. Jan 2006)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Auf meinem Linux hat sich der komplette Internet Explorer versteckt und ist nicht auffindbar.



Eben! Ohne Internet Explorer gibt es auch keine IE-Symbolleiste. Genau
das meinte ich doch  8)


----------



## thE_29 (31. Jan 2006)

Via, JNI kannst du das machen!

Und @ leroy42: Ganz der lustige :bae:


----------



## byte (31. Jan 2006)

Mit Java: Nein.

Mit Javascript: Ja! Aber das ist das falsche Forum dafür und müsste selbst googlen, wozu ich keine Lust habe. :roll:


----------



## LoCo (31. Jan 2006)

Danke, für die schnelle Antwort  :applaus:  :applaus:


----------



## Sky (31. Jan 2006)

Hilfe gibt es hier: http://de.selfhtml.org/javascript/


----------

